
Alternative Internet - avinassh
https://github.com/redecentralize/alternative-internet
======
IDWMaster1
I have also been working on an alternative Internet, which is now patented in
the United States
([http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week28/OG/html/1416-2...](http://www.uspto.gov/web/patents/patog/week28/OG/html/1416-2/US09083718-20150714.html)),
however; I have decided to not use my patent to monopolize the technology, and
open-source the idea instead. I have been working on a fully-encrypted, P2P
mesh networking project, which is available on my GitHub. It is still very
early in development and not finished yet. Contributions are welcome, and I'm
glad to see that there's an interest in decentralized Internet technology! My
GIt repositories are: GGSuite:
[https://github.com/IDWMaster/GGSuite](https://github.com/IDWMaster/GGSuite)
GGRouter:
[https://github.com/IDWMaster/GGRouter](https://github.com/IDWMaster/GGRouter)

